# Frankie and Romeo's day of fun and cuteness!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

There are 37 pictures so it's easier to do it this way!

10/10/10 puppy outing - a set on Flickr


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Green grass, bright sunshine, blue sky and happy, playing dogs. Does it get any better?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Love your pitties!!! SO adorable!
They looked so happy and free! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such good photos and gorgeous doggies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys! It was the first time we have ever been to that field and we'll definitely be going again! They sure did have a blast and they were so beat when we got home. That makes me a very happy momma, haha!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

They look like they are in their glory!! The grass is SOOO green there.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Great pics. They are having such a good time.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What great photos! Love their collars too. Nothing better than
watching your dogs being dogs. Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

:biggrin: Thank you!

As far as the super green grass, I think my boyfriend must have enhanced the colors a bit after he uploaded the pics! Granted, it was a high school field so it was pretty green to begin with!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Gorgeous dogs. I can tell they are very happy. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pictures. Love your bullies! :smile:


----------

